

A hardware interface designed for real time and manual beat slicing - potomak
http://otoh.cc

======
retroafroman
It's claimed to be open source design, but I can't find the design anywhere. I
think the author rightly credits the open source community for helping, but
where are the design docs?

~~~
potomak
They'll be published as soon as possible.

